# So How Do You Get The Best Deal On A New Truck ?



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

So after towing with my 1/2 ton Burb last weekend and hearing the tranny start to complain, I have decided to start looking at new trucks immediately, or more precisely, a 2007 GMC 3/4 ton Yukon XL with the SLT package. Yikes that's alot of cash!

So what resources do you use to be armed to the hilt when going into a dealer and , well....dealing









I'm already looking at Cars Direct and would be interested in any and all wisdom you may have.

I really hate the new car buying process and have avoided it by buying used for many years. I find it easier to compare. But alas, I officially have NEW TRUCK FEVER ! And no amount of cowbell is going to cure it


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Lucky for me the largest Dodge dealer in the US is located about 30 miles from my house and they know how to make a deal. Dave Smith motors moves over 1000 cars and trucks a month!!

They are very easy to deal with and they actually have a shuttle from the Spokane airport to the dealership.

Dave Smith Motors


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

California Jim said:


> So after towing with my 1/2 ton Burb last weekend and hearing the tranny start to complain, I have decided to start looking at new trucks immediately, or more precisely, a 2007 GMC 3/4 ton Yukon XL with the SLT package. Yikes that's alot of cash!
> 
> So what resources do you use to be armed to the hilt when going into a dealer and , well....dealing
> 
> ...


Here is a web page that really helped me. http://www.carbuyingtips.com/ saved a lot of money on my last to vehicles. I got $14,000 off MSRP on my Tahoe. I did all my dealing on the Internet, then went to the dealer and picked it up. Saved a lot of time dealing with a salesmen face to face.

Funny think I had just got off the phone with my Dad who lives in Spokane and he had just told me about Dave Smith Motors that CamperAndy just mentioned, he said that they sell more vehicles than any other dealer in the US. He said he had just talked to a guy who flew in from California to buy a car from them. The guy said he saved a bundle buying it from them so I would look at them.

Hope you get a great deal,
Bill


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> So what resources do you use to be armed to the hilt when going into a dealer and , well....dealing


I always found cash up front to be the best way to get a good deal.









I lied......I've never had a cash deal!

I spent a couple months browsing the local dealerships. Nothing. Went online and looked for a couple more months. Then drove 3 hours to go see it. Traded and drove it home.

Shop around. There's a new Yukon XL out there just waiting for you.









Mark


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

The last two new cars we have purchased have gone like this.

Pay for the Consumer Reports new car reports (a few dollars and good for a time period not a number of vehicles)

Pick exact options we want.
Price those options.
Type nice little form letter with options and my price and time line.
Send letter to every dealer within 200 miles (give dealers three days to reply).
Take all returned offers - pick lowest bid and resend to interested dealers (three days to reply)
Continue until only one dealer remains.
Call that dealer and put down small deposit $500.
Go to pick up car with cash, prefinance in hand. 
Barter trade in value.
Barter their financing if needed.
Sign and Drive.

Has worked well for us.

Jared


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I've used the online services before - got a new Durango in '01 for $500 over invoice (which is pretty standard). I most recently walked into a dealership with cold hard cash and picked up an '05 Mustang for $335 over invoice - which was pretty darn good for that car, at the time.

You're in the driver's seat right now - find out what the invoice price is on what you want (use any of the links posted above), and then find any local dealer that has one in inventory (you can use Yahoo Autos) then call up the fleet manager and tell him/her what you're willing to pay.

And don't forget the incentives...
http://www.gm.com/automotive/vehicle_shopp...nsumer_IOU.html


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I always wait for the end of the year "special deals" then go the last day of the month, sign and drive. I worked in the car sales for a couple of years the end of the month is the best time to buy. They really do not make alot on the selling of a car, unless you pay full sticker and they do have to make money to stay open.

And by the way, not all car salesmen are "scum", some are, most are not. They are just doing a job and trying to make a living.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jim,

I always use CarsDirect as a reference myself, it gives you a good baseline to work from and is region sensitive. Dave Smith, as Andy says, is also worth looking into. They are kind of the Lakeshore of the car/truck world around here. I believe they also represent more than just Dodge. I'm pretty sure that he also has Chevy and/or GMC dealerships (Andy could verify that).

Oh, and about those cowbells... Don't sell them short man. Sometimes you just need to 'explore the space' a little bit more!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

We just purchased our 2006 Dodge Diesel in April. DW and I went parking lot shopping at Lowes, Home Deptot (where there are always lots of trucks). We wanted to see what was out there and on the surface what we liked. We even talked to a few owners.

Then we went to car dealers and looked and test drove with the determination not to buy anything off the lot nor to order from the dealer in the process. Then read reviews.

We liked the Dodges, so we went to www.dodge.com and looked at options etc. Then used their car finder online. We shopped dealerships inventory within 500 miles by using their zip codes.  When we found a truck that met our criteria or close we clicked the "Get a Quote" button from that dealer. Their internet salesperson then emailed us with their bottom line internet price.

We found a truck we liked at a dealer in St. Louis. The MSRP was 44K. They offered it for 33K. I made an appointment to visit them and take a look. When I arrived the truck was up front ready to go. I really liked it, but I asked if they had other colors available. They had over 250 in stock! I found one that I really liked with a couple of different options in silver. The salesperson offered it for the same price! They also gave me what I wanted on my trade. It's a great way to shop and we are happy campers.

Good Hunting,
Jim


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I find out the pricing on edmunds.com check out the rebates, listen to the news at which comapny of the big 3 is in the most trouble and then go buy the left over. Picked up my 06 2500hd for 500 under invoice and got a 3000 dollar rebate off the diesel. They even gave me a good price on the trade in.









The only bigger problem is it cost me a new 5'er when my DW realized we could pull a bigger rig.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I have negotiated both of my new cars online. Kelly Blue Book has links set up so that you can build the car and then send it to the local dealerships. I have found the Internet salespeople much easier to deal with. No haggling for price. They send you the price sheet and it explains it all. Very easy to do if you know what you want. I wouldn't buy another vehicle in person again.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

As others pointed out, get the "dealer invoice" prices from sources such as KBB or Edmunds. Also learn what incentives dealers may be getting back from the mfgr. Don't trade in your old truck but try to sell it yourself. You can try to negotiate the trade separately but they never do. Be ready to walk and go to the next dealer. There's usually a ton of them around. Good luck Jim.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow, thanks for a wealth of info all







And hearing of 10 and 14K off MSRP! That sounds phenominal!

I definitely like the internet negotiation option as I have had nothing but unpleasant experiences doing so in person. Thus my "salesman scum" comment above.

begin/rant
I know there are good folks out there, but just have not met them yet. The very buying system that the auto dealers have themselves created is adversarial and akin to picking a fight. Their intention is to extract as much money from each buyer as possible and they are professionally trained to do so.
end/rant

So yes, I love the internet and all of it's available information that can now level the playing field for car (and RV!) buyers. That's why I'm here "exploring the space" with all of you nice folks









Great info so far, and I'll check the link to that Dodge dealer and see if he does GMC as well. I would consider flying in to save a bunch of money. I'll also seek out the dealer invoice cost for my vehicle.

I'm ready to pull the trigger on this today, so as soon as I get good info and a willing dealer, it's done. Pics to follow soon I hope


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

After a mere 30 minutes of reading I'm feeling empowered, and also found out that begining November 28th is about the best time of year to buy a new vehicle. So I'll keep my pants on for another 14 days before I begin my fax and email dealer attack


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

California Jim said:


> So I'll keep my pants on for another 14 days before I begin my fax and email dealer attack


Do you get a bigger discount if you take your pants off?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campmg said:


> So I'll keep my pants on for another 14 days before I begin my fax and email dealer attack


Do you get a bigger discount if you take your pants off?








[/quote]
ROTF!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm not even gonna touch that one









On a side note, RIP to the 8.1 liter engine for the 2007 model year. I just noticed that it is no longer offered.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

You'll be fine, CJ. I've done this on my last 5 cars. Go to kbb.com, print off the invoice and msrp prices for your desired make and model, plus all the options. Add up the invoice price of the vehicle plus options you want, subtract cash incentives, subtract another 3%, and that is your offer price. At least you can consider working up from there. They will whine...a lot. Somebody will want to sell to you, you just have to find them. Do as much work as possible by telephone to not waste your time. Make sure you are in the ballpark before you drive to meet the salesman in person.

Randy


----------



## kjuhnke (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm a little late to this conversation but I've purchased my last 3 new vehicles using the approach recommended through Fighting Chance.

Its a $35 charge, and a lot of the info you receive in the packet you can obtain elsewhere by scavenging the net, but its convienent and includes some extras like a list of recent purchase experiences by others for the same model, which gives you some idea of what other people achieved using his process.

I figure its worth the $35 for the peace of mind that I'm not getting screwed.

Anyway, its something you might want to check out.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I used just about every option listed above and ended up using the deal via Costco. I know I saved the most $$ using them and I got the Suburban I wanted.

I would have gone through Dave Smith, but they couldn't get me the Suburban with Captain Chairs in the middle row and Quadrasteer for ~60-90 days. Guess they were going to just order a new one vs. finding one in inventory. Now, they were GREAT to work with and I would have bought from them if they would have had the TV available.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ahem....

All great advice re: identifying an appropriate price range, etc.!

but...

.... has anyone thought about also treating the Salesperson like a human being who happens to have a job to do???? There ARE decent Car/Truck Salesmen out there (some are even members here







), just as there ARE decent RV Dealers. If you don't like the guy you're dealing with - talk to someone else there or find another dealer. The Dealership is a business and they are entitled to make a living....just not a killing!!

Just my .02


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

When I was in the market for a used minivan, I emailed several dealerships' "internet managers" with the vehicle and options I was looking for. Told them I was not interested in wasting time haggling with them and was looking for their best price. Worked well for me.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> ahem....
> 
> but...
> 
> .... has anyone thought about also treating the Salesperson like a human being who happens to have a job to do????


Some are decent hard working people. I keep in touch with the last three sales people I bought cars from and give them the first shot at my new business if they have what I'm looking for. However, some  many are annoying folks that failed at other professions and ended up selling cars. I don't blame these poeple as I have found it is driven by the dealers' ownership and what they do to sell cars. We have a very large dealer network in town all privately owned by a single person. These happen to be the worst places I found to buy a car with the most annoying and pressing sales people I know. I will not even step inside one of his dealerships anymore.

Anyway, have fun Jim and good luck. Please let let me know if I can help you more.

Regards,


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

California Jim,

Like a couple of others have said... Dave Smith Motors. Their profit comes from the factory via "Dealer hold back", that is the money the manufacturer gives a dealership for each car they sell. The amount of "hold back" depends on the model. Their price is WAY below MSRP. Also, they sell Chev/GMC/Cadillac/Dodge/Chrysler/Jeep/Eagle. Last time I was there (many moon ago) they were also trying to get a Ford franchise as well.

It's definetly worth an email to them for pricing, they really are "No pressure" sales. The saleperson is salary not sales percentage.

Dave


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ...Suburban with Captain Chairs in the middle row and Quadrasteer...


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks again all.

I did speak with the guys at Dave Smith Motors. Nice folks! They have 60 Yukon XL's available, all 1/2 tons!







and no 3/4's on the horizon.

However, I'm feeling confident that I can get a price like theirs locally after buying the vehicle package from Fighting Chance . I like what they have to say and offer, and feel it's $35 well spent. I'm also taking their advice and shopping various financing sources outside the dealerships. Right now GM is offering a $3000 off or 3.9% deal. I would like to get BOTH.

And the DW is worried that the 1/2 ton Burb is going to BLOW UP before the end of the month so our purchase time frame is back to immediate.











wolfwood said:


> .... has anyone thought about also treating the Salesperson like a human being who happens to have a job to do???? There ARE decent Car/Truck Salesmen out there (some are even members here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't hate all car salesmen, just car salesmen scum (and you know who you are if you're out there!).


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

California Jim said:


> .... has anyone thought about also treating the Salesperson like a human being who happens to have a job to do???? There ARE decent Car/Truck Salesmen out there (some are even members here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't hate all car salesmen, just car salesmen scum (and you know who you are if you're out there!).
[/quote]

Do not let on that you NEED it now! Kiss of death!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

egregg57 said:


> Do not let on that you NEED it now! Kiss of death!


Agreed. The old Burb could be burning curbside and I won't say a word


----------



## hotcap (Jun 24, 2006)

The quickest way to get a new truck is after you twist the ignition lock off with channel locks you connect the re wire to ----oops wrong forum








hotcap


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

hotcap said:


> The quickest way to get a new truck is after you twist the ignition lock off with channel locks you connect the re wire to ----oops wrong forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I remember where I saw you -- Gone in 60 Seconds with Nicholas Cage.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Jim, When I bought our 03 Tahoe I seached online like has already been suggested but I was looking for a one year old used Tahoe. I ended up driving to Ventura to a dealership to look at a used one called Rydel Auto group. They are a bottom line dealer, the price you see on the tag includes all discounts and rebates. I ended up buying a new Tahoe for less then a used one. When I got there around 10:00 am they had the Tahoe out and cleaned up ready for a test drive. They set up the 0% financing and I was out the door on my way home by 11:30. They were great, no haggle,no dog and pony shuffle and good prices. The salesman you deal with is on salary and is the man that makes the deal so the process goes very quick. They carry Chevy and GMC so you may want to give them a try and see what they can do for you. Kirk


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks Kirk!

I'll be contacting about 15 dealerships for this and will add them to the list. I would drive to Ventura in a heartbeat to save some Ca$h









Hopefully this vehicle won't be too hard to locate as the dealers I have researched so far stock about 90% 1/2 tons, which leaves few options when shopping for the big dogs. And I do just love those 2nd row captain's chairs!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> And I do just love those 2nd row captain's chairs


Gotta agree. My 3/4 Burb has them.







I won't ever have a bench seat again, if I have anything to say about it.

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > And I do just love those 2nd row captain's chairs
> 
> 
> Gotta agree. My 3/4 Burb has them.
> ...


But ya don't, so how does the DW feel about them


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> But ya don't, so how does the DW feel about them


Fortunately, she likes them, too.

But, you're right about one thing. I don't always _have_ the say about much of anything.

That's OK. She's a good one. I think I'll keep her around. Maybe for another 35 years or so.

Mark


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

UPDATE:

Well I have gotten off to a dissapointing start. To say that well equipped 3/4 ton Burbs / Yukon XL's are scarce in SoCal would be a laughable understatement. There are just none available in my first or second choice colors with essentially all options.

My purchase plans for this week are now officially cancelled, and I'll be looking for a good dealer to place a factory order.

So whaaa for me, no new trucky today. But if this is the worst of my problems then life is pretty good. I am blessed


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

When I go to purchase a new vehicle, I look up MSN Autos, price one with the options I want (invoice and MSRP) and look up trade-in and retail on my present vehicle. I usually trade to prevent the hassle of showing my vehicle and risk exposure to theft, etc. 
When I go to the dealership, I have my printed out research in hand. I know they have to make a margin of profit, but, I know that they don't have to make all their profit on one purchase. I've pretty much figured out what kind of deal I'll accept before I go, and I, generally, have traded with the same people since 98, with the exception of my Dodge P/U. They just wouldn't budge off the GMC 2500 diesel at my usual dealership, so I went elsewhere.
Women, in particular, have to be careful not to be taken advantage of, as car trading is pretty much a man's world. Fortunately, I had a good teacher!!! My dear old DAD!!!








Darlene


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks Darlene, and good points indeed. Gotta do the homework or they will eat you alive. As mentioned in this thread I found the info at Fighting Chance to be most helpful. I bought their package and did what they advise. I actually got an offer from a dealer today to buy any Yukon on his lot for $5000 off of the INVOICE price. Not MSRP, INVOICE! Yes, this system does indeed work well. If they had a 3/4 ton on the lot I would be getting a smoking deal right now.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Are you talking about the middle seats? I have the bench and like them.

What color are you looking for?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Ideally:

3/4 ton
Gold mist metallic, 2WD, 2nd row captains chairs, leather, 3rd row 3 passenger 50/50 bench, DVD based Nav system, rearview camera, DVD entertainment, 4.10 gears. Second choice color would be Steel gray metallic.

It will be mine....oh yes....it will be mine


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Just a thought Jim but have you contacted the dealer up in Las Vegas to see if they have one? Kirk


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

For on-line research I like edmunds.com --- huge amount of info!! If your vehicle is hard to find try using an auto locator service. for a small fee they do the leg work for you. (my credit union has an auto locator dept. If I finance through them , they shop the best deal across U.S. for the vehicle that meets your specs and have it delivered right to you.) you could also ask to speak with the regional fleet manager. The ford fleet manager in GA. ordered an f-150 for me right from the factory when he placed a large regional order and I saved a lot of $$$$$$. Cut the middleman (dealerships) right out of the picture. Also I dont know about Burbs but ford allows you to now build your exact model on-line and order directly from factory delivered to local dealer for pick-up.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks for the info!

And thanks to Gary (Fire44) for checking the Chevy system for me. He confirmed that there are only *3 * 2500 Burbs with 2nd row buckets, 3rd row 3 passenger seats currently built in the whole country.

Guess we trailer folk are a dying breed


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

They keep coming out with more pick up truck configurations and less SUV's. Good luck finding your new one. It sounds like a nice one but with only 3 of them in the U.S. it doesn't seem too hopeful.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Jim did you purchase ur new t v


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm going to place a factory order due to the lack of inventory. Not being able to go to a dealer and take delivery right away was a real let down and has caused me to step back a take another look at this before proceeding.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> step back a take another look at this before proceeding.


Man, you've got more patience than I have!

Good luck in your search.

Mark


----------

